# One of my entries in today's Masscar Show.



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

A Monogram Special midget car re-issue. I had painted the base to look like dirt. I was happy with it. Only the 4th model I've built since getting back into it last year. I also entered a '29 Ford pickup from the Revell 3 'n 1 kit which I'll take a pic of and post. Didn't win anything, but had a great time.


http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/10601/cat/509

Here's a pic of the '29 Ford.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/10602/cat/509


----------



## matchboxtom (Feb 26, 2001)

Those look great!!!


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

looks like i missed a great show. nice job


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks guys!


----------

